# Mini, Mini Palm Swell



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Involved in a swap on another forum, the idea is to make a mini key chain size Slingshot that actually is functional. I decided on a 1/4' Poplar board cut with a 1/8" palm swell. I lightly stained the Palm swell to get some contrast. The pouch was a monster to make and getting the latex tied was no picnic. I have included a small vile of 2.0MM lead balls I salvaged from a shotgun hull. It actually shoots very fast, Fun project and great swap idea. I call it the "Gnat Killer".
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a wee beaut!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Now that is the right size for cricket hunting.
Brian


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Philly, this is the smallest I've ever seen and it's a real precious beauty.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is just too cool-and cute too!!! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Did you need a magnifying glass to cut that one? Good job!

Cheers
f00bs


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a great Slingshot swap theme. And a fine job on your Swapper.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awwww that is so freakin awesome!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments gents, took as long to make as a full size board cut. Fun project. Cutting it out on the band saw was like micro surgery. The coin in the photo is US Dime, the picture is a little fuzzy, I don't have a lens that focus's that close.
Philly


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!
Did ya need to use one of those magnifying lenses that fly tiers use?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's real cute! would it fit in a film canister?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

pop shot said:


> that's real cute! would it fit in a film canister?


Yes, it will fit in a film canister. Its 1" wide and 1 7/8" long. Super small.
Philly


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

Man what tedious work that must have been.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

cute little shooter, nice job philly


----------

